# Neue Fälle von "Nigeria Connection"?



## Tilo (29 Juni 2005)

Folgende e-mail flattert mir seit Tagen immer wieder mit wechselndem Betreff und Absendern ins Haus. Geantwortet haben wir logischerweise nicht. Klingt mir doch irgendwie nach Nigeria Connection und Betrug. Sollten wir diese e-mails ausdrucken und an die Polizei weiter geben oder einfach nur ignorieren (im Spam-Orner liegen sie ja bereits  :lol: - bliebe dann nur noch der Button "delete" :lol

DEAR FRIEND,
REF: NINE MILLION, TWO HUNDRED
AND FIFTY THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS ($9.250 M) FOR INVESTMENT.

I am attorney CIDO based in Monrovia the capital of Liberia.This fund belongs to one of my clients,an ex President of my Country.He is now in asylum in a neighbouring Country. He asked me get a reliable some one to help him invest this fund over there in your Country,before the present government of my Country claims it as they did to other of his properties.

If you can assist invest this fund wisely, 20% of the total sum will be yours.please contact me with the above e-mail address for details.As soon as we agree on the on the terms for the investment,

you will speak with him and know him better, after which it will take us 48 hours to credit the fund to your designated bank account for immediate investment.Be assured that this fund has no relationship with Drug, money laundry orterrorism. Hoping to hear from you soon.

Best regard.
Bar. CIDO

N/B:REPLY THROUGH MY PRIVATE EMAIL:[email protected]

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## stieglitz (29 Juni 2005)

Das zählt eindeutig zu einer Spielart der "Nigeria Connection"
Einfach löschen!
Näheres dazu schau hier:
http://210112.antispam.de/f11770927__Nigerian_Fraud_Letters.html


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

Merci. Sowas hatte ich mir gedacht. Wird gelöscht und zwar JEEETTTZZZTT!!!  :lol:


----------



## Timster (2 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wird gelöscht und zwar JEEETTTZZZTT!!!  :lol:


Es gibt auch etwas ausgefeiltere Methoden. Werf doch mal einen Blick in den 419eater.


----------



## Tilo (19 Juli 2008)

*Jemand Interesse an viel Geld???*

Die Leut lernen es nie...

Gleich 6 mal ist die Mail bei mir aufgeschlagen. Unterschiedliche Absender, der Inhalt ist sinngemäß immer der gleiche...

Was mach ich denn nun mit dem vielen Geld??? 



> AUSSCHLIEßLICH PRIVAT und VERTRAULICH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

